# Greetings from Oregon



## Traildog (Feb 2, 2017)

Hello! I was a mouse and rat breeder and exhibitor about 30 years ago, when I lived in California. Back then, I was a member of AFRMA and another rat and mouse club that was located in El Cajon, CA.

I may have her name spelled incorrectly after so many years, but I bought my foundation stock from Karen Hauser in Riverside. My specialty was seal point Siamese. My mice had the long-bodied English bloodlines and ruby eyes. They were so beautiful and so very gentle. I worked with my line for over five years.

Now I have my own daughter. For her 13th birthday next month, she has asked for two young female fancy mice. We live in southern Oregon, and I have been unsuccessful locating a breeder in my state. We don't mind driving to northern California or across our state if it means we would find the right breeder. Would anybody here know of someone I could contact? I am not too particular about the variety at this point, but would like to support a serious fancier.

Thank you so much,

Linda von Hanneken
541-482-7669
WolfPacks.com ~ Gear for Working Dogs
web: http://WolfPacks.com
email: [email protected]


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome,hope you find some mice soon.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello from across the other side of the country!

Sadly there is not too many breeders that I know of out that way, the AFRMA itself is down to less than a handful of mouse breeders and they are in south CA.

If I can think of anyone out your way I'll let you know or maybe you could consider shipping (through either a private small animal transport or if you know any rabbit people as they often travel quite far for shows)


----------



## Traildog (Feb 2, 2017)

Thank you everyone! Reading through this board, and researching the fancy in general gives me the desire to become involved in mice again. It is a pity there are so few serious breeders in the Pacific Northwest.

I have sent a message to Jozzette at AFRMA, but if any of you are connected with others in southern California, please share my contact info with them. We could take a family trip down there next month over Spring Break to bring home some youngsters.

Meanwhile, I have begun putting feelers out with the rabbit fancy community inquiring about transportation from beyond the west coast. It looks like there is an active mouse fancy in the eastern and southern US. Please let me know who you are and what you're working with, if you would like to make contact with me.

Hopefully we will have success.

Linda von Hanneken
541-482-7669
WolfPacks.com ~ Gear for Working Dogs
web: http://WolfPacks.com
email: [email protected]


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

I am on the board of the Fancy Mouse Breeders Association (FMBA) which is likely the other club you mentioned. The biggest areas for us are probably south east and around WI at the moment but we are looking at planning shows as far west as OK (although I know that still isn't CA)


----------

